# Discussion on John Owen



## MamaArcher (Jan 17, 2008)

If you can add to this NICELY of course.....I would love for you to do so.
For Whom Did Christ Die?


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 17, 2008)

Your blog is rather fantastically graphic, Kristine. Did you take a program or class to learn how to manage all the graphics, or learn on your own?

The people objecting didn't really deal with the clarity of Owen's reasoning.

I noticed that the one man referred rather selectively to Isaiah 53. There is also all that language about Christ being bruised for our transgressions, wounded for our iniquities, bearing our iniquities, our sins etc. Indeed it is in the context of Christ's soul being offering for sin that God sees the labor of his soul and is satisfied. Owen is simply answering the question, 'whose sin'. They have to answer that in some way, as well. It isn't avoidable by trying to frame the discussion along 'quantitative' and 'qualitative' lines. 

I didn't interject since nobody knows me and I wasn't sure how helpful I would be. I hope you trounce their errors nicely (smiley). I really enjoyed the post.


----------



## MamaArcher (Jan 17, 2008)

> Owen is simply answering the question, 'whose sin'. They have to answer that in some way, as well. It isn't avoidable by trying to frame the discussion along 'quantitative' and 'qualitative' lines.


I think that would be a perfect comment to leave! Very to the point! I am not really wanting a big debate over there just a discussion to get people thinking. 


> Your blog is rather fantastically graphic


At first, I thought, WHAT!!! Then I realized what you meant, LOL I paid someone to come up with the graphics for me! I am not that talented!


----------

